# Green tide best buffs, DLS or Finking Kap?



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Guys I'm a bit stuck at the moment. I must submit my list for a tournament and am running a green tide, but can't decide whether to take Da Lucky Stikk, or Da finkin Kap on my extra Warboss.

Because I am running the ork horde detachment and not a CAD, if I take DFK, I may still get master of ambush (infiltrate) for the tide, but there's no re-roll if I don't. Conqueror of cities (move through cover, ruins) and night attacker (stealth) would be pretty handy for the tide.

On the other hand, Da Lucky Stikk offers tide wide WS5 for all my Boyz, meaning the vast majority of the lads will hit on 3+, which could make a big difference if I encounter another tide.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Personally would go with a lukky stick, that potential with the green tide. While the other option of the thinking cap can result in some nice little bonuses such as the reroll of ones to hit or some of the other ones.


----------

